# Chester Cheese?



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 11, 2012)

No not really

Doing some more cheese for a guy here in the park.

This batch was Apple smoked.













apple cheez.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012






Next batch is being Maple smoked.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 11, 2012)

Here is the Maple smoke rolling.

AMZNPS works great in my Bradley. (no heat from the element or the smoke gen)













maple.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012


















maplch.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012


















maplech2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012


















maplech1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2012)

MMMMM, Cheesus!!!!


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 12, 2012)

That is  alot of cheese !  :drool


----------



## sound1 (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice!!  I see a traveling happy hour in your future.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 12, 2012)

That looks great and there is alot of it better smoke him some prunes also


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 12, 2012)

WOW Rick,

never seen so much cheese,  is that for a 

*guy there in the park or a group of guy's there in the park*

*al
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------

